# Charlie's favourite thing to do is.......



## John M (May 14, 2015)

......take Piggy to Tim Horton's for Timbits :drool: from the nice ladies at the drive through window!


----------



## Cat (May 14, 2015)

So cute!!!! :smitten:


----------



## tomkalina (May 14, 2015)

Love it! One of the photos has him smiling for the camera. And another looking so serious before driving off in your van:clap:


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 14, 2015)

You can't be too careful with sheep dogs behind the wheel of a car:




http://istilllovedogs.com/2015/04/border-collie-driving-tractor-creates-scotland-traffic-jam/


----------



## MaryPientka (May 14, 2015)

Backseat Driver


----------



## Wendy (May 14, 2015)

He really is a nice dog (puppy!) John. I'm always impressed at what a gentleman he is when I come to visit. I wondered where Piggy was....Charlie had a bear (I think it was a bear) in the yard when I was there last week.


----------



## iwillard (May 14, 2015)

Is Charlie old enough to have a drivers license?

Get him a sheep/lamb toy,if he'll sit there eyeing it for 4-5 hours,then you definitely have a Border Collie.

When I had a litter of pups they had every toy possible to play with,as a joke,I used to throw in a stuffed sheep in the middle of them and watch them freeze then they used to start circling the sheep toy even at such early age. Them Scot and Welsh shepherds knew which genes to put into them.:clap:


----------



## abax (May 14, 2015)

Oh dear, now Charlie's driving???!!!! What a pal!


----------



## cnycharles (May 15, 2015)




----------



## John M (May 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Charlie is my pal!

Whenever he gets the chance, he's always in the driver's seat. I think he sees me in the driver's seat of course and he want's to be just like Daddy! LOL!


----------



## Heather (May 15, 2015)

What a nice fellow.  I like his piggy.


----------



## John M (May 15, 2015)

He has loved that Piggy for his whole life. Notice that Piggy's nose is exploding? I sign of great age! I got 2 more identical Piggy's for him and put them away. I gave him one about 2 years ago. So, he actually has two Piggys (on the "go"); Old Piggy and Young Piggy. There is one more brand new identical Piggy still in storage. When Old Piggy's nose finally lets out all his stuffing, the brand new one will come out to replace it. Charlie has a lot of toys; but, Piggy is his favourite!


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 15, 2015)

Charlie has you very well trained.


----------



## abax (May 15, 2015)

My dogs don't want new toys. They want the old toys
repaired...must be that lovely stench they like. Oh, I found some new toys they really do like...sterilized,
gen-u-ine bull horns. They don't stink like the hooves and you're less likely to step on the things in the dark.
Our dogs get miffed when I gather up toys and put them
in the wash. They sit in the laundry room door until the
toys come out of the dryer. Dogs are crazy wonderful!
Just noticed that Charlie does have a very sweet smile.


----------



## Marco (May 15, 2015)

Charlie looks like a happy guy! Must be fun to have around.


----------



## John M (May 16, 2015)

PaphMadMan said:


> Charlie has you very well trained.



Well, I like to think of it as being the other way around; but, I may have blinders on! :rollhappy:





abax said:


> My dogs don't want new toys. They want the old toys
> repaired...must be that lovely stench they like. Oh, I found some new toys they really do like...sterilized,
> gen-u-ine bull horns. They don't stink like the hooves and you're less likely to step on the things in the dark.
> Our dogs get miffed when I gather up toys and put them
> ...



I do repair his toys....up to a point. But, I stopped with old Piggy, thinking that he'd fall apart at any moment. But, that was almost 2 years ago! Tough Piggy!

Charlie LOVES when I empty the dryer. I try to toss in one plush toy with each wash and apparently, to Charlie, a freshly washed plush toy, warm out of the dryer, is the BEST THING EVER! He comes running and shoves his head past me and into the dryer to snuffle out the newly clean and dry toy. He acts like I'm giving him a brand new toy...It's so much fun to see him SO happy!

Angela, I haven't seen those bull horns. I might try one if I can find them. However, Charlie doesn't chew......anything. He never chewed as a puppy and he doesn't touch any of his many chew toys, ever. The vet got me to change his kibble to a brand that he sells which has very large chunks, about the size of a walnut in the shell, so that Charlie would have to chew them and do a little bit of scraping his teeth in the process. It's worked. Charlies teeth have been getting whiter and they look more clean and free of tarter, overall. I was getting concerned about the health of his mouth because he never chews things to clean his teeth. I've tried and tried; but, he won't coooperate and let me brush his teeth.

Yes Marco, Charlie is the best. He's very loyal and affectionate and he always wants to do whatever I'm doing. I really like that he seems to love me too!


----------

